# Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern



## Musikfreak (11. Oktober 2009)

*Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Hallo

Da ich mir zurzeit einen neuen Pc zusammenstell wollte ich auch mal eine Wasserkühlung einbaun.

Ich dachte zuerst an dieses Gerät (Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquaduct 360 eco 12Volt 41057 dann hab ich im Internet öffters gelesen das Externe Wasserkühlungen nichts bringen. Was meint ihr dazu ?

Und jetzt ist mein Problem welche Interne Wasserkühlung soll ich nehmen also von Radiator, Pumpe, Ausgleichsbehälter CPU und GPU

Hier sind Paar Daten von meinem Rechner:

Athlon II X4 620, 4x 2.6Ghz

512 MB NVIDIA Geforce 9600GT PCI-E

Gehäuse ist ein Thermaltake Mozart TX

Ich glaube mehr Daten braucht man nicht. 

Ich hoffe mir kann einer helfen.

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Das Aquaduct ist zwar eine tolle externe Wakü, aber ne Wakü die man selber zusammen baut bekommt man günstiger. Die Radiatoren arbeiten effektiver mit Frischluft. 
Die GPU würde ich nur mit einem GPU Only Kühler kühlen. 
Schau mal in die FAQ und die Beispielkonfigs was so eine Wakü kostet.
Ist das schon dein neuer Rechner? Wenn nein wie ungefähr werden die Daten dann aussehen?

PS: 12% Rabatt bei aquatuning


----------



## Musikfreak (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Das wird zu 99%mein neuer Rechner werden.

Kosten sind mir eig bis jetzt egal. Hauptsache es kostet nicht zuviel, 400€ wär meine schmerzgrenze.

Was meinst du mit einen GPU Only Kühler?


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*



Musikfreak schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit einen GPU Only Kühler?


Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - GPU - Kühler

Obwohl für deine Graka es noch einen Komplettkühler gibt http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3837_XSPC-Razor-9600-GT--klar--EOL.html


----------



## Musikfreak (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Ja dieses Teil würd ich mir kaufen für meine Graftikkarte.

Mein großes Problem ist ob ich nun so ein Externen "Kasten" nehmen soll wo schon fast alles drin ist oder alles einzeln kaufen und ins Gehäuse verbauen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*



Musikfreak schrieb:


> Mein großes Problem ist ob ich nun so ein Externen "Kasten" nehmen soll wo schon fast alles drin ist oder alles einzeln kaufen und ins Gehäuse verbauen.


Alles drum & dran kostet für deinen PC ca 300€ und weniger. Beim aquaduct fehlt der CPU + Graka Kühler. ich würde mir ne Wakü zusammenstellen das ist günstiger.


----------



## Musikfreak (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Ok 

Das Problem ist ich hab noch nie eine eingebaut oder so kenn mich damit überhaupt nicht aus


----------



## KingPiranhas (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Für sowas gibt die FAQ und die beispielkonfigs. 

Mein Vorschlag


----------



## Musikfreak (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Ok Danke Für deinen Vorschlag 

Eine Kleine Frage aber noch ist bei der Pumpe der Ausgleichbehälter schon dabei oder versteh ich da was falsch.

Und noch eine ich habe im Internet öfters gelesen das man für einen 4x Cpu am besten einen Quad Radiator nimmt stimmt das ?

Was halten andere von dieser Wasserkühlung was mir King zusammengestellt hat


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*



> Und noch eine ich habe im Internet öfters gelesen das man für einen 4x Cpu am besten einen Quad Radiator nimmt stimmt das ?


Nö, stimmt nicht. bei den Komponenten kommt es auf die Wärmeverlustleistung an. 



> Eine Kleine Frage aber noch ist bei der Pumpe der Ausgleichbehälter schon dabei oder versteh ich da was falsch.


Die Pumpe ist im AGB.


----------



## Musikfreak (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Was is ein AGB? 

Also ist bei deinem Vorschlag alles dabei was man braucht, wenn ja überleg ich sie mir zu kaufen


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

*A*us*G*leich*B*ehälter


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Bis auf Wärmeleitpaste ist alles drin. Optional noch ein Wassertemperatursensor mit Display. Denk an den Rabatt.


----------



## Musikfreak (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Welchen Wassertemperatursensor mit Display soll man da nehmen  ich erkenn da keinen unterschied


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 mit Display (blau) Phobya Temperatursensor Innen-/Außengewinde G1/4 mit Display (blau) 71171


----------



## Musikfreak (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Ok Danke

Zu deinen Lüftern kann ich da auch welche mit schönen Lichteffekt nehmen z.B. die Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Recom RC-12025RD-LED 4x Rote LED ( 120x120x25mm ) Recom Lüfter Transparent mit 4x roten LED ( 120x120x25mm ) 12dBa 78149 oder taugen die nichts


----------



## KingPiranhas (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Keine Ahnung, ich habe nur Antec und NB Lüfter.


----------



## nemetona (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*



> Zu deinen Lüftern kann ich da auch welche mit schönen Lichteffekt nehmen z.B. die Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Recom RC-12025RD-LED 4x Rote LED ( 120x120x25mm ) Recom Lüfter Transparent mit 4x roten LED ( 120x120x25mm ) 12dBa 78149 oder taugen die nichts



Je nach dem was dir wichtiger ist, Optik oder Lautstärke.
Wenn du leise Lüfter möchtest dann schau dir Skythe S-Flex, NB Multiframes oder die BeQuiet mal näher an.


----------



## L!LA LAUNE BAER (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Recom Lüfter sagen mir persönlich auch nichts. Wie nemetona schon schrieb: Optik oder Lautstärke, beides läßt sich nicht immer vereinen. Die einzigen die ich kenne und rot sind, wären die von Yate Loon. Um die aber in einem Silent bereich zu bekommen müßte man schon mit mind. 7V laufen lassen. Ich kann die Noiseblocker NB-PL1 oder für den schmalen Geldbeutel den XL1 und bei Scythe den Slipstream 800 ans Herz legen. Die Lüfter von Xigmathek und zwar der XLF-F1253 ist zwar orange ist aber vom Luftfördervolumen bei 800u/min noch recht ordentlich und vor allem leise.

Die Wakü an sich, die dir KingPiranhas rausgesucht hat, ist für dein System eine sehr gute Wahl und für spätere Aufrüstungen auch noch gut gewappnet. Und sollte der 360´er Radi in der Front nicht mehr reichen, kannst du ja hinten noch 2x240´er Radis nachrüsten aber das ist nur was für High-End Systeme die auch noch maßlos übertaktet werden.

Ich habe "nur" einen 240´er SLIM Dual Radi von Magicool und habe mein Prozi (Intel Q6600) von 2,4GHz auf 3,6GHz getaktet und liege beim Prime95 small ffts nur bei max. 59°C pro Core


----------



## Musikfreak (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Ok Danke ich nehm jetz einfach wo mir King rausgesucht hat werde mein Wasser in der Wasserkühlung Rot färben.

Und Lila Laune Bär du hast gesagt der 360er radi in der Front soll ich den Radi in die Front einbaun ?

Dachte hinten einfach 

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## Musikfreak (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Ok Danke ich nehm jetz einfach wo mir King rausgesucht hat werde mein Wasser in der Wasserkühlung Rot färben.

Und Lila Laune Bär du hast gesagt der 360er radi in der Front soll ich den Radi in die Front einbaun ?

Dachte hinten einfach 

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## L!LA LAUNE BAER (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Ich hab mir mal dein Gehäuse rausgesucht und geschaut, wo überhaupt der 360´er Radi platz hätte den KingPiranhas dir rausgesucht hatte. Platz hättest ja nur in der Front. Hinten hast zwar Platz für 5 x 120mm Lüfter, aber kein Platz für 3 x 120mm direkt nebeneinander. Ausserdem ist die Front der beste Ort dafür. Bekommt gleich immer Frischluft.

!!! ACHTUNG: Lüfter immer saugend montieren !!!

Von der Rot-Färbung kann ich nur abraten. Wenn denn höchstens einen roten Schlauch. Ist auch wesentlich intensiver. Die Färbung kann zu Ablagerungen im Kreislauf führen und geht auch mit der Zeit nachher weg. Ich hatte eine Mischung von Aquatuning.de im Kreislauf und nach 2 Monaten sammelte sich das im AGB am oberen Wasserrand.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Wenn man die Kühlflüssigkeit färben möchte dann am besten mit Lebensmittelfarbe. Ist günstig und färbt nur wenige Teile mit.


----------



## Musikfreak (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Lila Laune Bär meinst du so einen schlauch Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch PVC 11/8mm UV-aktiv rot Schlauch PVC 11/8mm UV-aktiv rot 58003


Ich möchte so einen Roten effekt haben YouTube - bundymania Wasserkühlung


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

so ähnliuch sieht das mit klarem Schlauch + Wasser + LMF dann auch aus. Je nach dem wie viel LMF du rein kippst.


----------



## L!LA LAUNE BAER (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*



Musikfreak schrieb:


> Lila Laune Bär meinst du so einen schlauch Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Schlauch PVC 11/8mm UV-aktiv rot Schlauch PVC 11/8mm UV-aktiv rot 58003
> 
> 
> Ich möchte so einen Roten effekt haben YouTube - bundymania Wasserkühlung


 

erstmal zu dem Schlauch, meines erachtens ist der etwas klein ich würd schon einen 13/10´er nehmen, aber das ist erstmal nebensächlich, den Schlauch den du asugewählt hast ist ein UV-aktiver und der Schlauch im Video scheint mir auch ein rein roter Schlauch zu sein. Aber schau dir das Video mal genauer an, da schein eine Undichtigkeit bei dem Schlauch von den oberen Spannungswandlern zu sein, auf jedenfall sprießt das ja nur so am Lüfter dran vorbei.
Mit farbigen Schläuchen kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, habe selber im Moment nur klare Schläuche.


----------



## Musikfreak (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Ja stimmt da is ein Loch oder so ^^ 

Ich hab den 10/8 genommen weil King bei seinem Vorschlag auch solche benutz hat.

Diesen Schlau wo ich ausgesucht hab sie aber irgendwie anders aus als der in diesem Video.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

10/8mm?  entweder 11/8 oder 16/10mm empfehle ich normalerweise.


----------



## Musikfreak (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Oh Stimmt hab mich verlesen sorry

Brauch ich auch einen Spannungsausgleich oder is es nur optional?


----------



## L!LA LAUNE BAER (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*



KingPiranhas schrieb:


> 10/8mm?  entweder 11/8 oder 16/10mm empfehle ich normalerweise.



muss man bei 16/10 nicht bei einigen Kühlerkomponenten aufpassen, ob die Schraub-, Tüllen- oder die Push-In Anschlüsse sich nicht gegenseitig behindern (wegen der Größe)


----------



## JonnyB1989 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*



L!LA LAUNE BAER schrieb:


> muss man bei 16/10 nicht bei einigen Kühlerkomponenten aufpassen, ob die Schraub-, Tüllen- oder die Push-In Anschlüsse sich nicht gegenseitig behindern (wegen der Größe)



Mit Tüllen gehts, aber mit Anschraubtüllen wirds Problematisch bei manchen Kühlern.
Push in gibts Maximum für 10 mm Ausendurchmesser, da sollte es weniger Probleme geben.


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Bei 16/10mm empfehle ich immer Tüllen, wegen dem Platzproblem und wegen dem Preis.


----------



## Musikfreak (1. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Hi

Ich hab nun meine ganzen Sachen bekommen und hab bemerkt das bei der Pumpe ein Kabel fehlt oder nicht, ich weiß es nicht.

Ich habe die Pumpe an der mitgelieferten Platine angeschlossen aber wo bekommt die Platine den Strom her ?

Und noch eine Frage was soll als erstes Gekühlt werden GPU oder CPU ?

M.f.G Yannik


----------



## KingPiranhas (1. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*



> Und noch eine Frage was soll als erstes Gekühlt werden GPU oder CPU ?


Wie es sich besser verschlauchen lässt.

Welche Pumpe haste den?


----------



## L!LA LAUNE BAER (5. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

würd ich auch sagen, habe bei meinem 1. verschlauchen auch eine Reihenfolge gehen wollen und habe danach festgestellt, das zwei Schläuche immer vor der Graka hängen, das macht den ein-/ausbau der Graka nicht einfacher und sieht auch nicht unbedingt schöner aus.


----------



## Musikfreak (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Ich habe diese Pumpe gekauft Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 12V 50004


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Da muss du einen 4 Pol 5,25" Anschluss anschliessen. Das weisse teil.


----------



## Musikfreak (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Also extra dazu kaufen weil es nicht bei der Lieferung dabei ist.


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Wieso extra kaufen? ist doch alles dabei, zumindest bei der Version die du verlinkt hast.


----------



## Musikfreak (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Ich hab diese Pumpe wo ich verlinkt hab aber da ist kein Weises Kabel dabei nur Pumpe mit AGB die PLatine und mehr nicht.


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Wer sagt den was von weisem Kabel??? Du wirst doch wohl den Stecker und die passende Buchse erkennen.


----------



## Musikfreak (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Wir ham jetzt ein bischen aneinander vorbeigeredet.

Ich mein wo ist dieses Kabel wo ich an der Weisen Büchse anschließen kann, am Netzteil ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*



> Ich mein wo ist dieses Kabel wo ich an der Weisen Büchse anschließen kann, am Netzteil ?


Ja wo sonst.


----------



## Musikfreak (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Naja es gibt ja auch Netzteile wo kein Kabelsalat dran ist.


----------



## L!LA LAUNE BAER (6. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Ich werd hier morgen mal ein paar Bilder posten zum Thema farbiges Wasser. Habe heute meine Wakü auseinander gebaut, alle Teile gesäubert und neu mit Feser white uv verschlaucht. Aber mehr morgen dazu.


----------



## Musikfreak (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Hi

Ich wollte fragen ob ich mit dem CPU kühler Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2 Rev.3 LC Watercool HK CPU S754/939/940/AM2 Rev.3 LC 10137 auch einen Amd Phenom II x4 Kühlen kann.

Danke schonmal


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Nö kannste nicht.  Google ist dir ein Begriff oder?


----------



## Musikfreak (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Ja ist mir . Habe aber nichts gefunden.

Welche CPU´s kann ich denn dann Kühlen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

AMD Sockel......


----------



## Musikfreak (7. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Phenom ist doch ein AMD sockel.


----------



## L!LA LAUNE BAER (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Also ich habe auch den HK 3.0 LC als Sockel 775 und einen Q6600 auf 3,6GHz getaktet. Ich denke da wird er locker mit deinem Phenom II fertig.

Jetzt nach dem ich ihn wieder sauber gemacht habe, hat er im idle wieder schöne kühle 30°C


----------



## L!LA LAUNE BAER (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Wie versprochen meine Bilder zum Thema farbiges Wasser

zu den Schläuchen:
Man mag es kaum glauben, aber es sind die gleichen. Habe noch was in meiner Kiste gefunden als Vergleich.


----------



## Musikfreak (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Wenn ich die Bilder so seh lass ich es lieber mit farbigen Wasser  

Und mit dem Phenom, in der Anleitung vom Kühler steht drin das man AM2+ Kühlen kann. Dieser Phenom würde 4x3 oder 4x2,6 Ghz bringen


----------



## L!LA LAUNE BAER (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Mein Prozi hat ein TDP von 95W, den kühlt er spielend und ist noch um 50% (1200MHz) übertaktet.

Der Watercool HK3.0 LC ist ein Top-Kühler und nur die LT bzw. CU Variante sind minimal besser, da sie dank des Düsenbleches für Quad-Cores optimiert sind. Aber ich habe darauf verzichtet, da es nur 1-2°C weniger bringt und für mich das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis dann nicht mehr stimmt.

Aber >>> hier <<< kannst du dich selber überzeugen.


----------



## Musikfreak (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Die Seite ist Perfekt sowas hab ich schon die ganze Zeit gesucht.

Und wie du schon sagst glaub ich auch das der Kühler den Prozessor schaft.

Danke nochmal


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Jeder Kühler bekommt mehr oder weniger eine CPU gekühlt, aber nur wenn der Rest es auch schafft die Wärme abzuführen.


----------



## L!LA LAUNE BAER (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Das stimmt. Das Gesamtpaket muss stimmen.

Aber ich hoffe ja, das er deinen Vorschlag respektiert hat und die Produkte alle gekauft hat, die du ihm vorgeschlagen hast. Dann kann er eigentlich nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Musikfreak (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Ja hab ich, das ganze Packet von King.

Noch eine Frage ich muss doch die Lüfter hinter dem Radi und Saugend einbaun oder ?

Also das sie die Luft von außen reinsaugen


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Wenn du die Lüfter von aussen Luft ansaugen lässt kann es sein das sich die Wärme oben staut. Vorrausgesetzt du hast den Radi oben. alternativ wäre den Radi extern zu verbauen.


----------



## Musikfreak (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Naja Ich würde den Radi und Lüfter in der Front verbaun weil da der einzige Platz für 3 120 mm lüfter sind


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Ok. Dann verbau die Lüfter saugend auf dem Radi. Die Lüfter sollten die Luft von aussen an saugen. Ich hoffe du hast noch Hecklüfter.


----------



## Musikfreak (8. November 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Intern oder Extern*

Ja sind schon im Gehäuse verbaut  .


----------

